# fleas on mice ????



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

i know this may sound silly but im new to keeping fancy mice, i was just wondering can mice get fleas as we have found a flea in our house today and as we dont have any other animals with fur im thinking it must have come from the mice ?

if this is the case how would i treat the mice ?

please help!!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi- Lightly dust the Mice with a cat or dog flea powder, and in and around the nest to. the following day clean out. repeat every three days for 9 days, that way you will catch the entire lifecycle of the Mites/fleas. Any pet shop has varous powders for sale.problem over.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice  will the flea powder notharm the mice as there only small ? and may doe`s maybe pregnant =/


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Does the doe look pregnant?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Fleas can survive over a year in the house as eggs. You can bring them into the house on your own clothing from outside.


----------

